# DirkThomas - 2012 Dodge 5500 with Boss DXT and CM TM Bed



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

Brand new 2012 Dodge 5500 with Boss DXT

The Boss DXT is a great fitting plow. One thing I haven't gotten around to adjust is the headlights for the plow because right now they seem to not clear the plow once it is in the up position.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

I see nothing


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

still nothing


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice truck can u take some more pics of the bed


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

There you go THEGOLDPRO


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nevermind u did i like that body was it big money? 5th wheel or gooseneck?


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

Its a gooseneck and the ball is actually built into the body itself


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Thats a beautiful truck and plow


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Truck looks great.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

that looks great! i'm sure you will love to push to with it!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Your neighbors dont get mad you have trucks and trailers in your driveway?


----------



## NFDDJS (Sep 22, 2009)

How do you like the Ram 5500? I have been thinking about getting one...


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Very Nice, love it!! Good luck and more pics would be great


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

Now those are backup lites up a bit and recessed , I love the guys with them under the bumper that will last a week. CM beds are awsome.


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

NFDDJS - The Dodge has been great. I primarily made the change over to dodge because of the excellent product they put out. Cummins engine, drives real smooth for a 5500, very comfortable seats, cab is huge without feeling like the overall truck is large because it does have a 9'4 bed on it.

THEGOLDPRO - no comment 

I have been very impressed with the CM TM Bed. The space for storage is great, the easy to get to the ball is great, very well thought out.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice set up! The Dodges do drive nice.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

THEGOLDPRO;1536687 said:


> Your neighbors dont get mad you have trucks and trailers in your driveway?


Ha you should see my house.


----------



## FF/P215 (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow, I've always wondered how they plowed the railroad tracks!! Nice rig, that DXT is a beast, and those new Cummins are smooth! Good luck this year


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

I like that box. Plenty of storage. Sharp very sharp.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

That thing will move mountains, cant believe how tall that plow is.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Good lucking truck! That plow makes it look tiny!
We have a XLS on our 5500 RAM where the plow looks like a toy.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Nice set up. Hopefully we will get some snow so you can see how it works.


----------



## McG_Landscaping (Feb 2, 2011)

Awesome setup! I know exactly where you live haha I actually cut a yard in the plan right behind you


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That truck is bad ass! Very nice!


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Fluid film the heck out of that bed. Nice looking set up !


----------

